# Harness that doesn't rub?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We used the Gentle Leader for Sienna when she was much younger, but after a while it started to make a mark across her nose! We've been using the prong collar for quite a while now and really like it, problem is it's rubbed/pulled off much of the fur around her collar line!

I want to try the Sense-ation or Sense-ible but I seem to remember that we did try the Eazy Walk or something similar and it started rubbing under her front legs (leg pits?/arm pits?LOL)

Any help would be appreciated!  I'm sure Sienna would love to be rid of the prongs, but I do want to be able to control her, especially when we drop/pick up my 8 year old son from Aftercare with all the other kids around who crowd around and want to pet her (she gets excited, but is good)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have used the easy walk harness for almost a year now. Jasmine has had issues with it rubbing, but it's not a problem if I hook the leash to the harness and then her collar. We also bought one of those fuzzy seatbelt covers and use that across her chest.

I wrote Gentle Leader to comment on it and they said that as long as the dog continues to pull, the straps will become too loose and can rub. I only have this problem with Jasmine and she is the "leader" of the pack on the walks. She doesn't pull much, but enough to loosen the straps. The boys never pull.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you like how the Gentle LEader worked, but are just bothered by the nose issue, get some mole skin and stick a piece on the inside of the nose strap.

I suppose you could do the same with a harness. It's self stick. Dr. Scholl makes it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a no-pull harness for Ike that I got at Walmart. It has cushioned covers that travel up and down the straps that go under the front legs so you can position the straps not to rub. I've been through 2 already, because he outgrew the first one. They are very inexpensive. I don't have the box any longer, so don't remember the name. Petco carries them as well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

paula bedard said:


> I have a no-pull harness for Ike that I got at Walmart. It has cushioned covers that travel up and down the straps that go under the front legs so you can position the straps not to rub. I've been through 2 already, because he outgrew the first one. They are very inexpensive. I don't have the box any longer, so don't remember the name. Petco carries them as well.


Was that a Sporn harness by chance. I got one for Caue when I injured my ankle and knee to ease the stress on me. I came with fleece type covers that covered the straps that go under the front legs. It worked OK but lately I've just been using his martingale for walks and trying to pay more attention to his pulling.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Was that a Sporn harness by chance. I got one for Caue when I injured my ankle and knee to ease the stress on me. I came with fleece type covers that covered the straps that go under the front legs. It worked OK but lately I've just been using his martingale for walks and trying to pay more attention to his pulling.


I really can't remember the name and it's not on the harness. I pulled the tag off. I've seen it at Walmart and Petco. It is sold in a narrow rectangular box like an umbrella would be packaged. I paid less than 20$ for each. I actually work with Ike and he Heels very well for me. My husband doesn't have the patience and uses the harness for walks. It comes in handy for outings where he gets excited.


----------

